# Yes!! 1 Happy Chappy



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

been after one of these for awhile and this one landed today, some small scratches on the dial and needs the case re doing ,but nothing i cant live with and on its original bracelet







,what suprised me more than anything was the size (bigger than my omega tunning fork)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Stuart.

I like them a lot...and they are unusually big watches for the period.

Good catch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great result, ever since Paul posted his I've thought about getting one of these







just love the dial


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one, would like to see more pics of that dial.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Nice one, would like to see more pics of that dial.


Here is a shot of mine:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Paul, that looks excellent, do like the dial design.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Super cool, well done Pugs. As everyone else has said, the dial is fab. Those applied markers are great too.

Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Stuart, they are one releally cool 70's watch IMHO and the size is surprising for the era. Here's afew pics of mine you've probably seen before but humour me.














































Cheers

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

More great pics, thankyou.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> ... but humour me.


OK...and will you do likewise?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, would like to see more pics of that dial.
> ...


That the one that I refer to in my post, it's just so nice


----------

